# Robbie McEwen Handlebar Cam on last 1.5 laps of 2012 Aussie Crit Championship



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Any idea on what type of handlebar cam he uses?





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/34775597">National Crit Champs 2012. Last 1.5 laps</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/robbiemcewen">Robbie McEwen</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

It's probably a Go Pro...


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Its a Go Pro, theres a photo of him turning it on somewhere on CTips i think


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Cool video. It was amazing to see how easily he moved up on the inside.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

moonmoth said:


> Any idea on what type of handlebar cam he uses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Why did he let 'em go at the finish?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jlandry said:


> Why did he let 'em go at the finish?


He jumped very early, but it appears he didn't get a big enough gap and the pack pulled him back in. Once you've made that kind of effort, you're toast so he cruised back in staying away from the fast line. But I am surprised that he didn't wait it out for the sprint. Maybe he already knew that he couldn't win it that way.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

If you click the video link, this was written at the bottom:

_"came down with a stomach bug couple hours b4 race, tried a late attack, didn't have the power & was caught in last corner 300m to go."_


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> He jumped very early, but it appears he didn't get a big enough gap and the pack pulled him back in. Once you've made that kind of effort, you're toast so he cruised back in staying away from the fast line. But I am surprised that he didn't wait it out for the sprint. Maybe he already knew that he couldn't win it that way.


Wow, I thought I've come along way with my cornering. 

Those dudes really leeeeean :eek6: !


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

I would have said it wasn't a GoPro based off the audio. It sounds totally different from mine or any other videos I've seen using them. They usually have much better audio then that. Albeit it's still crappy but, it should be better then that.

edit: I started looking at his other videos and on this one...
test sprint with Contour Roam camera on Vimeo
so this makes sense to me why the audio sounds like it does, it isn't a GoPro.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

slowdave said:


> Its a Go Pro, theres a photo of him turning it on somewhere on CTips i think


Yep!

Happy New Year! Bay Crits | Stage 1 | Cycling Tips



















one of the links said "contour" webcam, and another GoPro. Doesn't look like GoPro to me, unless it's modified somehow.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

That sure doesn't look like a GoPro. Looks more like Contour brand.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

55x11 said:


> one of the links said "contour" webcam, and another GoPro. Doesn't look like GoPro to me, unless it's modified somehow.


It doesn't look anything like a GoPro to me. GoPros a big blocks and Contours are cylinders. Unless you somehow can break off the lens and re-attach it on a GoPro so it's sideways or something, there's no way you can get the body to look like that. The editor or writer probably just wrote in "GoPro" for bar cam footage like how people say "Google" something when they mean search online. 

I was almost at a flipping a coin stage when I was about to get a bar cam. The horrible audio on the Contour ended up being a big selling point for leaning towards the GoPro. After watching that footage, I'm glad I did what I did. Even though I like the form factor better on the Contour I much prefer what the GoPro shoots.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

That last gasp effort totally embarrasses my abilities. His sudden accelerations when navigating through the pack were nuts. A playback of me would've included the final shot panned sideways because of collapsing.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a contour.


----------



## little_shoe (Apr 18, 2008)

55x11 said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up the very same model camera to record some of the decents on my bike. I really like how he has it mounted under the bars.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

It's the Contour Roam, as detailed in his Vimeo videos 
Contour | Products | Contour Roam





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/34318124">test sprint with Contour Roam camera</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/robbiemcewen">Robbie McEwen</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

BTW. Robbie's book is effin' amazing. Highly recommended.


----------



## Nevermiss (Jun 7, 2011)

The next evolution will be to catch up to professional motorsports, like F1.

We will get all of the ride data superimposed on the screen, i.e. speed, gear, watts, hr, rpm, race map, etc. I think it would make watching a televised race much more interesting for most spectators.


----------



## providince (May 20, 2010)

Nevermiss said:


> The next evolution will be to catch up to professional motorsports, like F1.
> 
> We will get all of the ride data superimposed on the screen, i.e. speed, gear, watts, hr, rpm, race map, etc. I think it would make watching a televised race much more interesting for most spectators.


Theres already software that does that. I can superimpose GPS, HR, watts etc... Pretty simple once you get good at lining up the camera and data time.


----------

